# Chase video with GOPro



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just got my gopro, yea yea, i know im late to this party...

anyway, slapped some helmet mounts on but dont really care for POV filming, im sure ill do some of it, but mainly wanna do chase filming to get better video of our crew shredding some gnar, lol....soooo, from you experienced gopro users and video editors, what is the best option to get great chase video?? monopod? just hold it in hands? or like one of those hand held boom things??

I did already get a gopole, so i will be able to experiment, but wanted some thoughts from those of you that have already experimented on what works best

thanks in advance for your input :thumbsup:


----------



## Strmchzr (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm also very interested in replies concerning cutting chase vid. Taking my wife's whole family out to Breck for spring break and interested in filming kiddo's with GoPro. 

Has anyone filmed a "reverse chase" scenario where the cameraman is leading pack with camera pointed behind to capture front-side of skiers?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the gopole for chase and just standing to get shots without being that close to the person. One of the best things I got also was the painters pole from lowes or HD that expands and contracts 4 feet to 1 foot great to have in my back pack. It will take some time to get what you want out of the shots and how to point it, now editing that is whole different animal.

For chase cams just turn the head band mount backwards works great or have a mount on the rear of a helmet to clip in to. I have only really seen it done with the drift cameras.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

readimag said:


> now editing that is whole different animal.


yea, i shouldnt have really mentioned editing. mainly just curious as to whats best gopro equip to use for filming in and around the park, and also just general shredding


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

threej21 said:


> Just got my gopro, yea yea, i know im late to this party...
> 
> anyway, slapped some helmet mounts on but dont really care for POV filming, im sure ill do some of it, but mainly wanna do chase filming to get better video of our crew shredding some gnar, lol....soooo, from you experienced gopro users and video editors, what is the best option to get great chase video?? monopod? just hold it in hands? or like one of those hand held boom things??
> 
> ...


For chase video watch out when using the gopole as it might shake from side to side a lot. I like to actually film upside down when doing follow cam with a pole since it feels a bit steadier. I haven't worked with a gopole; I use a telescoping duster handle. Usually if I'm extended far I'll hold it above the handle and let the handle rest on my forearm to help counterweight the gopro. I like to film in 960p in this mode so that I don't have to worry about up/down framing as much. Pointing is easy but tilt is sometimes hard to nail. 

The second option is to mount it on your helmet on the front and have the camera pointed forward. This all depends on how steady your head is when you board. I can keep my head facing the same direction pretty well so it works out decently. The footage from helmet cam is a bit steadier as well from my experience although my friend is pretty steady with the pole.



Strmchzr said:


> Has anyone filmed a "reverse chase" scenario where the cameraman is leading pack with camera pointed behind to capture front-side of skiers?


Yeah I've done this. The hardest part is figuring out if you need to slow down or not. Whenever I do this angle, I'll chirp out and have them respond with 1 chirp for keep bombing or 2 for slow down. For this angle, either mount on top of your helmet or on the back of it. Watch out for your hood getting into the camera view; I have my friend tuck it into my jacket when I do this since it'll fly up.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

eek5 said:


> For chase video watch out when using the gopole as it might shake from side to side a lot. I like to actually film upside down when doing follow cam with a pole since it feels a bit steadier. I haven't worked with a gopole; I use a telescoping duster handle. Usually if I'm extended far I'll hold it above the handle and let the handle rest on my forearm to help counterweight the gopro. I like to film in 960p in this mode so that I don't have to worry about up/down framing as much. Pointing is easy but tilt is sometimes hard to nail.
> 
> The second option is to mount it on your helmet on the front and have the camera pointed forward. This all depends on how steady your head is when you board. I can keep my head facing the same direction pretty well so it works out decently. The footage from helmet cam is a bit steadier as well from my experience although my friend is pretty steady with the pole.
> 
> ...



what is it about 960 that makes you not have to worry about up/down framing as much?? are you just comparing to 1080 since in 1080 you lose some field of view?

thanks for the response


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I just want to add that you guys should definitely use that rubber plug thing after you mount your GoPro. I tried with and without. Not that GoPro has the best audio in the waterproof casing, but the rubber eliminates that annoying chop sound as you ride. Without it, you get a constant chopping sound from vibrations.


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

i tried this a month or two ago, i simply used the go pro with the provided headstrap ( i dont wear a helmet, i know im stupid)
seemed to work well, trick is for your buddies to keep pace. as above i wouldn't recomend the pole, too much vibration


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

threej21 said:


> what is it about 960 that makes you not have to worry about up/down framing as much?? are you just comparing to 1080 since in 1080 you lose some field of view?
> 
> thanks for the response


960 is 1280 wide and 960 tall so you can end up cropping a 1280x720 frame out of it. It's only 30fps (or up to 48 on Hero2) but you don't have to worry about up/down framing at all. I definitely recommend it when you're starting filming at least so you don't scrap footage that would have otherwise been usable. I know whenever we mount the gopro on my friend's helmet, he'll look down way too much and with 720 framing he'll only show the ground.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

